# X1 E84 2010



## Ceasar56 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello.My brother in law have a X1 E84 xdrive 18D from 2010. The navigation is Igo Primo of 2010 ( so the first ).
Now he wil update the Navi to 2021.
I have checked the Version but i can only read: see image.
No signs of Next or Move etc etc 
Is there some one how he can help me?


----------

